# Linux auf USB-Stick



## Lucky.Smile (16. November 2008)

Moin zusammen. Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich z.B. Open Suse oder Ubuntu von meinen 2 GB Stick booten kann. Die Dateien einfach draufhauen hat nicht funktioniert, findet dort nichts bootbares. Auf der Downloadpage von Open Suse kann man im Downloadbereich ja auswählen ob man eine DVD, Live-CD oder Network herunterladen will. Welches soll ich mir saugen und wie bekomme ich es funktionsfähig auf meinen Stick?

http://software.opensuse.org/

Lucky


----------



## Joker (16. November 2008)

Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## Lucky.Smile (16. November 2008)

Joker schrieb:


> Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux




Gibts die Dateien bzw. Ubuntu auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Joker (16. November 2008)

Musste testen, ich nutze "Damn small Linux" das ist Englisch, du kannst dir aber woanders die entsprechende deutsche Datei runterladen.


----------



## Klaus01 (16. November 2008)

Hi,
zum Thema openSUSE:

beachte, dass Du ein sog. "Live System" brauchst, also ausgepackte Daten, und keine Installations-CD.

Viele Dinge werden Dir durch das openSUSE Projekt "kiwi" abgenommen:
Das findet man im "Tools" Projekt. Dazu braucht man aber vorher einen (kostenlosen) Account.

Das Thema ist ziemlich breit und man muss etwas Zeit investieren, um etwas lauffähiges zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß.

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## Philster91 (17. November 2008)

In der aktuellen PCGH (12/2008) ist auf Seite 104 ne Anleitung, wie du das PCGH-Knoppix auf den USB-Stick kriegst. Sollte mit jedem anderen Linux aber auch so funktionieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. November 2008)

Ubuntu kann man auf nen USB-Stick schreiben, wenn man es gestartet hat. Wenn du also auch von CD starten kannst oder eine Installation verfügbar hast. kannst du dir damit leicht einen machen.


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dir auch noch ein anderes USB-BS empfehlen.
Google mal nach Portable apps.
Das ist ein Betriebssystem speziell für USB-Sticks entwickelt.
Damit kannst du an jedem Rechner arbeiten.
Du hinterlässt an dem Rechner an sich aber keine Spuren. 
Anwendungen | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB drives


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Dezember 2008)

Ubuntu auf dem USB-Stick installieren - Caschys Blog
Bitteschön, Live und in Farbe. Damit sollte es klappen!


----------



## push@max (6. Dezember 2008)

das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren...wäre schon interessant, Ubuntu auf einem Stick zu haben.


----------

